# Heterochaeta & Gambian Spotted-Eye (HD Video)



## Precarious (Aug 5, 2010)

For full screen and higher resolution follow the URLs.

Music by Precarious


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 5, 2010)

thats so cool. Thanks for showing.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 5, 2010)

haha! You're one of the lucky few who got in on the heterochaeta huh? Those things are so awesome looking!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 5, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> haha! You're one of the lucky few who got in on the heterochaeta huh? Those things are so awesome looking!


I just stumbled onto them. I guess I lucked out.  Right place, right time...

I'll be posting more video as they mature. And, hey, if I can get them to mate maybe you'll have some of the next generation.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 5, 2010)

Precarious said:


> I just stumbled onto them. I guess I lucked out.  Right place, right time...
> 
> I'll be posting more video as they mature. And, hey, if I can get them to mate maybe you'll have some of the next generation.


I was one of the few other lucky people in the US to get them. ;-)


----------



## Precarious (Aug 5, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> I was one of the few other lucky people in the US to get them. ;-)


Sweet!

Let's get them bred and spread the love around...

unk:


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 5, 2010)

A couple of very cool species!

I missed out on the gambians.

Never seen the chaeta until now.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 8, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Let's get them bred and spread the love around...
> 
> unk:


Definitely gonna try for that! =) Would also love to thank Chris for making such a cool species available to us at all!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 8, 2010)

wow that mantis is totally wicked,and I take it totally rare? lucky dog!


----------



## massaman (Sep 7, 2010)

I got around 10 Heterochaeta of my own left and they all are around L4 now and about 1 and a half inches long to almost 2 inches!!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 7, 2010)

massaman said:


> I got around 10 Heterochaeta of my own left and they all are around L4 now and about 1 and a half inches long to almost 2 inches!!


One of mine molted to L5 (or L6?) last night and it is at least 3.5"!

I love these things. Very easy to keep and full of personality like little monkeys.

Hope yours keep growing, and we can get some to breed.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 7, 2010)

How long do Heterochaeta occidentalis mantids grow??, and do you know the difference between Heterochaeta occidentalis and H. Strachani?


----------



## Precarious (Sep 7, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> How long do Heterochaeta occidentalis mantids grow??, and do you know the difference between Heterochaeta occidentalis and H. Strachani?


According to Kruszakus they grow to almost 6 inches! You can see some great pics in his post HERE.

I don't know the difference and I'm only assuming mine are Heterochaeta occidentalis. The guy I bought from didn't know. If you find out fill us in.  

I'll be posting more footage of them soon.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 7, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> How long do Heterochaeta occidentalis mantids grow??, and do you know the difference between Heterochaeta occidentalis and H. Strachani?


And a few of the newer Heterochaeta vids for you...


----------



## massaman (Sep 7, 2010)

well I was lucky I got these from africa along with some other different ooths and most were full of wasps but this ooth was unharmed but the ones I have left are doing good and just got to find out what genders they are but waiting till adults to find out easier!


----------

